# Gloss, Satin, or Flat on Fender Wells, etc???



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Got my engine cleaned and painted finally. Turned out looking awsome. It took 2 days to get the engine cleaned up and ready to paint!!

Turned out so good that it looks like I pulled the engine to paint it. I painted the Air Cleaner and Alternator Bracket Gloss Black, but don't know if I want to stay with gloss.

What opinions do you guys and gals have on painting the fender wells, firewall, air cleaner, and brackets??? Gloss, Satin, or Flat????

Thanks guys,

I will post a few pics of the progress tomorrow.

Dale


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Earlier years were 60% gloss black for the brackets, inner fenders and firewall, also all pulleys except for the underdrive were also 60%. The underdrive pulley was the engine color.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used semi-gloss NAPA paint in the spray cans. It turned out real nice.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Earlier years were 60% gloss black for the brackets, inner fenders and firewall, also all pulleys except for the underdrive were also 60%. The underdrive pulley was the engine color.


I spent 3 evenings and all day Sunday under the hood. I painted the air cleaner and brackets gloss and the fender wells and front end parts semi gloss. Here's a few pics.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Earlier years were 60% gloss black for the brackets, inner fenders and firewall, also all pulleys except for the underdrive were also 60%. The underdrive pulley was the engine color.


I spent 3 evenings and all day Sunday under the hood. I painted the air cleaner and brackets gloss and the fender wells and front end parts semi gloss. Here's a few pics.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice Job! arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Looks very nice!!


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> :agree
> Looks very nice!!


I appreciate all of you guys' help.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I used semi-gloss NAPA paint in the spray cans. It turned out real nice.


Very clean engine compartment.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

70455: you pretty much nailed it on the right gloss. The factory 60% gloss is pretty close to some of the semi gloss and satin black paints out there. My '67 has the original paint in the engine bay, and it's a little less glossy than your re-do, but not a lot. Definitely NOT flat black. Excellent job!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

70455goat said:


> Very clean engine compartment.


Thanks! :cheers


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Great looking engine compartments!!! One of the previous custodians of my air conditioning equipped 67 needed to get at the inaccessable bolt on the blower motor. Cheapest way to get at it? Cut a hole in the inner fenderwell
Found a good used one with no hole, cleaned it up and did a coat of gloss black POR 15 both sides. I painted the engine compartment side with the Eastwood 60% semi gloss. Looks great, but is there a general rule for the inner well? It should look good installed with the POR 15, or should it be 60% as well? Thanks for the input.


----------

